#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Stage Accompany......geen favoriet??

## j@ns

een goedenacht allen,

ik heb eens op de zoekfunctie gezocht op stageaccompany maar er wordt bitter weinig over dit merk gespeculeerd, discuseerd en nagebouwd (behalve de w-bin)..... :Frown:  

ik heb zelf toppen van stageaccompany C29,s en wat oude originele!!! 4512 midkasten. ik vind de sound van SA toch wel enigzins uniek, mits goed afgeregeld.

ik zou graag eens wat meningen van t forum willen horen over de c29,s en zowiezo globaal over het merk StageAccompany!!

greetz j@ns

----------


## Boi

Vroeger wel meegewerkt toen net de bluebox serie uitkwam, werkte altijd lekker en klonk ook goed. Ook de 4500serie was een lekkere set, wel altijd een gedoe met die stapelkasten.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## j@ns

hahaha, ja inderdaad, gewichtsbesparing is bij SA vreemd maar daarintegen is er nooit op kwaliteit beknibbeld.

wat ik persoonlijk nog altijd een mooi, grof geluid vindt is 2 w-bins p/kant 2 4512,s mids en 2 2" toppen voor discogebruik (voor ong. 150man), mooi open en het hoorbare subbass/mid/hoog. dat vind je niet meer terug in de modernere systemen, allemaal "gevlakte, gestylde" geluid, niet dat rauwe geluid...

in arnhem bij mij in de buurt staat een discotheek nog met een vergelijkbare setup maar dan 4 weg gescheiden en met +/- 10 w-bins, 4 mids/4tops....[ :Stick Out Tongue: .......heerlijk.... en die oldskool sound vind je op de hele korenmarkt (arnhem) niet meer terug.

voor live, zijn natuurlijk betere, mooiere systemen maar voor monotoon geluid, r&b, house etc, zijn dit nog altijd mn favorieten.

en tja, blue box ook zeer mooi, strak geluid. heb ooit eens een x bij gendt??!! in een discotheek gestaan en alles was SA bluebox en het ging snoei  en snoeihard, eigenlijk té hard maar toch geen piep in mn oor naderhand. komt denk ik ook door de ribbondrivers die ze gebruiken, net zoals mijn C29,s [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

J@ns

----------


## Gast1401081

Ze klinken idd Helemaal Fantastisch, maar om een 1000 man te bespelen heb je ongeveer 2 opleggers vol nodig. En dan wordt het lastig om ze te verkopen. 

grote Truuk : de Ribbon's . Maar een compressiedriver levert 10 a 15 dB meer rendement. En met een Ribbon-emulator ervoor komen ze tegenwoordig al redelijk in de buurt van de ribbon, dus : dag S.A. 

Niet onvermeld mag blijven dan de aloude w-bin's uit de tekenkamer van JBL komen.

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> Niet onvermeld mag blijven dan de aloude w-bin's uit de tekenkamer van JBL komen.



Klopt, wel enige minimale aanpassingen.

De 4500serie is nog steeds lekker, met weinig vermogen toch leuke tent en buiten festivals gedraait,1000 tot 2000man, vroeger eiste men ook niet dat er op 50mtr nog 100dB gemeten kon worden. Misschien is dat wel het verschil met nu, vroeger bouwde je kasten om een afstand te overbruggen of ruimte te vullen met hetzelfde vermogen als voor een kleine kroeg, vermogen koste bergen geld dus de oplossing zat hem in de kast, nu zit de oplossing in hele grote vermogens en dig.controllers.
Moeten we nu wel zo blij zijn met kleinere en lichtere kasten?

prettige pinksterdagen
Boi

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik heb hier nog steeds SA 900's in de verhuur gewoon omdat ze niet kapot gaan.. klinken nog steeds lekker ondanks dat ze al heel wat jaartjes mee gaan.. degelijk materiaal, maar ietwat uit de tijd. net wat Mac al zegt, je hebt er veel van nodig, maar dan heb je wel en prettig werkende installatie.

hoewel je sleepkevers het niet zullen waarderen denk ik :Big Grin:

----------


## j@ns

@ **************:

quote:
grote Truuk : de Ribbon's . Maar een compressiedriver levert 10 a 15 dB meer rendement. En met een Ribbon-emulator ervoor komen ze tegenwoordig al redelijk in de buurt van de ribbon, dus : dag S.A. 

- bedoel je dat S.A. de plank misslaat omdat ze ribbondrivers gebruiken? ribbonemulator.., zeker een processor om "schoon" hoog te produceren?

kijk ik vindt geluidsdruk wel belangrijk maar als ik soms hoor hoe vervormd het er vaak uit komt is gewoon ronduit slecht en ook voor de oren. 

ik ben trouwens gisteravond naar "die discotheek" met het oude SA install geweest...hebben ze heb het systeem vervangen met MACH van martin.........[V] bah wat klinkt dat vies zeg. maarja het gaat wel harder... :Frown: 

trouwens, als ik de specs van mn C29 pak, met echte onvervormde 132dB (per kast!) van SA kunnen veel merken nog een puntje aan de kwaliteit/druk zuigen.

wat is ook vaak hoor is dat veel klanten vaak klagen over de te grote geluidsdruk en alles overschreeuwt op partys/evenementen etc. dus tjah.....leuk veel headroom....een dj knalt er toch wel overheen  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Niet onvermeld mag blijven dan de aloude w-bin's uit de tekenkamer van JBL komen.



Er is trouwens bij meerdere producten van SA (oa. amps, di's, cross-overs) sprake geweest van het feit dat ze van oorsprong uit een tekenkamer van een andere firma kwamen.....
tikkie aanpassen (en soms IDD verbeteren, maar vaak niet eens kwa prijs) en hup het spul de markt in lullen.

----------


## Boi

[quoteEr is trouwens bij meerdere producten van SA (oa. amps, di's, cross-overs) sprake geweest van het feit dat ze van oorsprong uit een tekenkamer van een andere firma kwamen.....
tikkie aanpassen (en soms IDD verbeteren, maar vaak niet eens kwa prijs) en hup het spul de markt in lullen.
[/quote]
Bij welk merk komt dat niet voor? Kijk maar eens naar de line-array kasten, tientallen merken brengen ze maar verschillen zijn er nauwelijks, of subkasten daar is het over het algemeen hetzelfde liedje. Is ook ergens logisch, kijk bij auto merken, alles in dezelfde prijsklasse verschilt nauwelijks van elkaar. Bij een prijsklasse heb je een aantal ontwerpen welke voldoen aan de vraag en dus krijg je dat verschillende merken van elkaar afkijken.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## showband

Of om het anders te zeggen: Ik daag je uit een merk te vinden die bijvoorbeeld géén basic full range 12inch+hoorn kastje in zijn assortiment heeft.  :Smile:

----------


## j@ns

maar toch heeft SA een echt eigen geluid en natuurlijk smaken verschillen maar ik vin t raar dat er op dit forum weinig over geschreven wordt, alleen maar nexo/meyersound/rcf/beyma.....maarja dat zal dan ook wel zn redenen hebben.

ik d8 dat het eerst een exclusief merk was onder de P.A. installs maar ik krijg een btje t vermoeden dat dat niet zo gezien wordt....[V]

----------


## jack

> citaat:Of om het anders te zeggen: Ik daag je uit een merk te vinden die bijvoorbeeld géén basic full range 12inch+hoorn kastje in zijn assortiment heeft.





 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

NEXO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oversound

Hier een ES 20 (versterker) van SA staan. Moet zeggen doet goed zijn werk.
Maar vreemde alleen van SA is dat ik dan weer hoor dat ze falliet zijn en opeens leven ze weer. Weet niet of dit klopt maar die verhalen hoor ik vaak over SA.

----------


## Gast1401081

nadeel van SA is de 3exclusiviteit die men in de  onderdelen belooft, en daarna (een paar keer?) failiet is gegaan. En dan heb je geen garantie, en weinig spare-parts. 

Vandaar dat het nog al stil is de laatste tijd. 

Van de andere kant : de zoekmachine, er  zijn  al diverse topics geweest over SA.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ik meende ook ergens opgevangen te hebben dat de SA sets als bouwpakket komen, klopt dit?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## martje

Heb zelf een w-bin setje staan en ik vind dat er qua klank niets tegen op kan. En een feestje voor 1000 - 1500 man ben ik niet bang voor met een paar w-bins.

----------


## j@ns

failliet????? dat heb ik nog nooit gehoord...vaag zeg

trouwens, over geluidsdruk gesproken...ik ben van plan om in die oude SA 4512 midkasten hele gave 12" beymas van 101dB bij 1w/1mtr te proppen + de 6dB rendement van de hoornconstructie zelf heb je zomaar +/- 107db bij 1w/1mtr!! 200wrms de speaker heb je ong 129db (lineair gezien) per kast! en dat alleen voor één midkast (waar ik er vier van ga gebuiken). dus qua dB/wattage verhouding vink t wel zeer intressant om low budget zeer veel power te creéren. 

dus als iemand beweerd dat SA niet hard kan....het is maar hoe je een kast gaat gebruiken.

----------


## Gast1401081

een kettingzaag in een stuk ijzwer zetten gaat ook snoeihard...Maar of het nog mooi is...

----------


## j@ns

hahaha, tjah...ik heb t wel eens eerder gedaan en klonk gewoon goed maar ik kon destijds aan een paar vage afrikanen t setje zeeer goed verkopen. ik mis de old skool sound gewoon een btje dus daarom dat ik een beetje aan het hobbyen ga.

maar ik heb al wel in de gaten dat SA niet echt geliefd is hier onder de forummers hahaha, ieder zn smaak he.

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door j@ns_
> 
> hahaha, tjah...ik heb t wel eens eerder gedaan en klonk gewoon goed maar ik kon destijds aan een paar vage afrikanen t setje zeeer goed verkopen. ik mis de old skool sound gewoon een btje dus daarom dat ik een beetje aan het hobbyen ga.
> 
> maar ik heb al wel in de gaten dat SA niet echt geliefd is hier onder de forummers hahaha, ieder zn smaak he.



Die speciale sound, dat was het, dat was voor mij het gevoel van de festivals zo'n 20 tot 25jaar terug, en hoezo niet hard gaan, die kasten gingen in verhouding met weinig vermogen snoeihard, in de sets die wij toen hadden zat zover ik weet RCF en JBL in.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Ibvee

Als ik het goed heb is het idd een paar jaar geleden failliet gegaan jah. En ik weet het niet zeker, maar ik denk dat veel mensen dat niet weten omdat er dus zo weinig over wordt gesproken  :Smile:  wat ik wel bijna cker weet is dat er toen weer nieuw leven in de zaak is gekomen (was het misschien een doorstart?) en dat het nu (als ik het goed heb) alcons is gaan heten (www.alconsaudio.com) en rete goeie line-arrays maakt, heb t afgelopen maandag gehoord, klinkt echt strak! Heel direct hoog! Wie weet er meer over de waarheid van mijn verhaal hier? klinkt nogal onzeker heb ik zo het gevoel...  :Smile:

----------


## Boi

SA is gewoon nog steeds SA http://www.stageaccompany.nl/new/. En is nooit falliet geweest, Nederland is gewoon het hoofd kantoor met een kleine zaak maar de business zit hoofdzakelijk de laatste 15 jaar in Amerika. En ze bouwen nog steeds rete strakke knal harde mooi klinkende systemen met amp rack en al.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## jakobjan

Nou....   ze zijn wel failliet gegaan .. voor zo ver ik weet op een opdracht van ons alles Prince  Tafkap. of hoe hij zich nu ook noemt.   het is daarna  new stage accompany geworden, wat korte tijd later gewoon weer SA geworden is..    daarna hebben ze nog een keer op het randje gehangen, waarna Tom Back , Alcons audio begonnen is, met inderdaad ook de folie driver.. alleen bij hun inmiddels een 18" uitvoering..   Ed Wijnker is toen weggegaan,  maar zit nu weer op de bok..

----------


## Boi

Ze hebben inderdaad op de rand gehangen, maar met wat juridische trucs zoals surseance van betaling aanvragen e.d. en een deel van de firma een andere naam geven(belasting truc), scheiden van gelden en firma delen, zijn ze gewoon blijven bestaan. Vandaar dat een jaar of 15 terug SA in amerika is ontstaan als bedrijf en dat er werknemers opstappen om een eigen firma op te richten zegt niets, dat gebeurd erg vaak in deze business.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Gast1401081

Hun eigen vertegenwoordiger had het in frankfurt 2 jaar geleden over een faillissement, en een doorstart. Verder weet ik van collega's die nog geld moeten beuren dat ze een paar kasten mee hebben gekregen die half af waren, en de rest was onder het failissement niet meer te regelen. mag je mij alle trucks verder allemaal uitleggen...

leuke van zo'n faillisssement , en een nieuwe holding, en een nieuwe BV is dat alle garantie vervalt. Ze hebben in de jaren 80 een enorme stoot geld verdiend met de W-bin-stacks, maar toen waren ze in het land der blinden de eenogige koning.

----------


## Boi

Dat ze 2 jaar terug ook weer een faillissement aanvraag hebben gepleegd wist ik niet. Maar alleen de NL afdeling of ook de USA afdeling?
groetjes
Boi

----------


## moderator

Heeren, het verleden van een firma bespreken, zo te lezen zonder op de hoogte te zijn van facts en feiten....geen forum doel.
Derhalve: verder on topic of niet reageren.

----------


## Boi

Je hebt gelijk!
groetjes
Boi

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik heb zelf een paar SA4530 glijbaankasten en de SA4534S als tops. In beide kasten zitten JBL speakers met een verhoogde belastbaarheid. Ondanks het, relatief, geringe vermogen van de set ( 2000 watt rms bijelkaar ) kan ik je vertellen dat deze set een serieuze druk genereert. Ik ben altijd al verliefd geweest op deze kasten en als ik het geluid hiervan weer hoor, krijg ik een glimlach op mijn gezicht van oor tot oor.Er zijn maar weinig merken die PA spullen maken met bijbehorende geluidsnivo en een hifi-achtige klank. Deze glimlach verdwijnt overigens weer snel als de boel afgebroken moet worden ( **** wat is dat spul zwaar, 2-weg topkast is 67 kg per stuk )

In mijn ogen is SA dan ook een absoluut top merk of beter gezegd en merk dat bij de top hoort.

Ook SA heeft mindere series gemaakt, maar daar was de prijs dan ook naar.Bovenstaande set heeft ook een aardige bom duiten gekost.

----------


## Kilian

Hebben mensen weleens de, volgens mij, AH36 toppen proberen te vliegen?

Op mijn stage ben ik er weleens mee bezig geweest, zonder succes. Appart systeem van een setjes beugels en pinnetjes die, bij ons, niet goed paste.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik heb hier nog een zooitje 900a ampjes staan. Niet te tillen, maar ze blijven perfect werken.
vroeger ook wat blue-box gebruikt, maar dat was hem niet helemaal vond ik. veel werk, een heel gedoe en niet te slepen die handel.


arme rug

----------


## Boi

Klopt niet te tillen maar bijna onvergelijkbaar in geluid, ik vind die nieuwe flightcased roadset ook helemaal te gek, maar ja SA blijft SA, duur, niet te tillen, niet te gek veel vermogen en een rete hard bloedmooie sound.
tja dromen blijft lekker vooral voor mijn onderrug, want in mijn dromen doet het geen pijn.

----------


## padoog

Ben heel tevreden over SA.

Ik zelf ben ook in het bezit van 2 XL-bins en 2 stuks c26 toppen, rete hard geluid al heb ik wel wat laag teveel :P.

Heb ook nog een setje SA 4518/4512/4470SB (W-bin, mid, hoog), En deze set wordt met carnaval ieder jaar weer uit de opslag getrokken, Echt een prima setje voor buiten, gaat lekker hard en draagt lekker ver.

Jammer dat je deze setjes niet meer zo veel ziet.

Maar inderdaad, bij de bouw van de speakers hebben ze niet echt aan de rug van de klant gedacht.

----------


## Gast1401081

Die w-bin set is een oud JBL-ontwerp, en de 500/900 versterker is een kopie van een ouwe bose-eindbak... Om de kwaliteit nou bij SA in de schoenen te schuiven...


Wel waren er talenten die dachten een dB of wat extra uit een set te peuren, of er een goedkopere speaker in te hangen...Heeft AEG (toenmalig importeur van JBL) een enorme omzet aan recone's opgeleverd...

----------


## rabies

ik gebruik zelf 4x xl-bin,4 topjes met 1x 15"(1503)en de 8526 ribbon driver. 3x sa 1600 amps en 1x(vanaf overmorgen 2x!)sa es20 amps.
en nog wat ander spul zie "even voorstellen"
het is inderdaad niet echt goed voor je rug.
alleen mijn topjes wegen al zo'n 50!!! kilo.
ik moet al mijn spullen uit de kelder halen als ik ermee op pad ga, mijn vrienden helpen me hier zuchtend en kreunend bij.
en op zondag en maandag begint de pret pas echt !
maar de kwaliteit is het zeker wel waard, beetje duur maar daartegenover staat dat de service va sa zeer goed is. ik heb 2 van mijn topjes laten "upgraden"van model 3301: 15"+8520 4"ribbon op een kopie van een jbl 2380 hoorn, naar model 4327: 15"+8526 6" ribbon op een houten!!! sa hoorn.
dit omdat ik 4x (waarvan 3 defect)de 8526 met hoorn in case heb kennen kopen voor belachelijk weinig geld. het ombouwen dwz: filters aan passen 1 nieuw membraam en de hoorns in originele blauwe kleur terugbrengen, koste me net geen 400euro, maar was het meer dan waard.
ze gaan veel harder en blijven lekker klinken.
idt in combo met m'n xl-bins en 2 18"br-kasten met 18sound 18lw1400's
klinkt als een dijk.
ik ben dik tevreden over sa hun produkten en hun service !

----------


## rabies

Jammer dat je deze setjes niet meer zo veel meer ziet.    :Confused: 



ik kan ze je nog bijna ieder weekend werkend laten zien en horen.    :Big Grin:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Alle na- en voordelen zijn al voorbijgekomen: duur, zwaar en klinkt als een spreekwoordelijke klok. Iedere keer als de set mee naar buiten gaat, sta ik zelf ook weer verbaasd van het geluid. Het klinkt echt als hi-fi maar dan op PA-sterkte !
Wat me vooral opvalt dat de wat jongere wanna-be's dit merk niet kennen maar het wel geweldig vind klinken !

Persoonlijk vind ik het jammer dat ze bij SA niet meer zo vernieuwend bezig zijn als in de jaren 70-80.

----------


## rabies

helemaal mee eens. en ik zie op je site dat jij nog de oudere topjes met jbl drivers hebt, kun je nagaan hoe het met een setje ribbon drivers zou klinken...

----------


## All-round Sound

tja inderdaad 

mijn monitoren zijn ook loodzwaar maar klinken als de beste
zijn wel heel oude SA's
ik heb mijn speakers van jbl pas vervangen door 15" PHL 5050 & B&C 1" DE45

dit was na denk +- 20 a 25 jaar echt wel nodig 
maar ze hebben tot een paar maanden geleden nog perfect gewerkt met de orginele onderdelen 
ze konden alleen het bier van de laatste keer niet verwerken 

en JA 
ook ik gebruik nog steeds de oude 900C amps van SA 2 per kant voor het mid 
ook heb ik een set bose 1800-2 amps op het hoog staan 1 per kant
alleen voor het laag gebruik ik andere amps  [ vermogen ]

maar ook voor de verhuur zijn ze oerdegelijk 


en ach 
ze zijn zwaar maar daar heb je wielen voor onder je rack en anders een rijplaat of steekwagen
maar het geluid ......... is er echt wel 

fijn om te horen dat er mensen zijn met een goeie smaak qua geluid

m.v.g.
Luke
------------------------------
goed geluid is kunst tegenwoordig

----------


## Joost_A

Ik ken de oude SA sets niet goed genoeg om een oordeel te vellen. Ben echter wel onder de indruk van het SA AV27 line array. Diverse keren gehoord (Virus, Reggae Sundance) en klinkt steeds erg goed. Jammer genoeg hoor je het systeem weinig. Waarschijnlijk (nog) niet bekend genoeg bij de pro gebruikers.

----------


## emiel-r

Heb gehoord wat de XH36 in stereo opstelling kan doen >> was behoorlijk onder de indruk moet ik zeggen. Ben onder de indruk dat je met een beetje aandacht zeer ver kan komen met SA.

Ben verder bezig een set b30's en c24's goed af te stellen en te plaatsen en ik ben heel benieuwd of jullie me willen vertellen wat voor trucs jullie hebben om de ribbons nou het beste eruit te laten komen? Ik denk dat ik de hoorn er in ieder geval al tussenuit ga halen. toch voor veraf, niet nodig in mijn geval. Als ik klaar ben met alles, horen jullie het.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Boi

Zal waarschijnlijk eerder met de prijs dan met de bekendheid van SA te maken hebben. Een kleine €6000 per AV27kast, een kleine €4000 per AB37kast en een kleine €9600 per amprack.

----------


## R. den Ridder

FF ouwe koeien uit de sloot halen..viel me op dat de site van SA al 3 maanden niet meer was geupdated..kijk je op curatoren.net..is het weer zover! zijn ze nu echt failliet?

----------


## Boi

Zou me niet verbazen.

----------


## Upgrading your system

*Stage Accompany* 

*Stage Accompany, een Hoorns bedrijf gespecialiseerd in geluidsapparatuur, is failliet. Het spoorloos verdwijnen van een grote installatie voor optredens van popidool Prince is één van de oorzaken van de ondergang. De installatie van 1,5 miljoen gulden was aan de Amerikaanse vertegenwoordiger Stage USA geleverd, maar bereikte Prince nooit. De laatste jaren verkocht Stage Accompany ook veel apparatuur aan bioscopen. Oprichter van Stage was E. Wijnker, twintig jaar geleden lid van de Zaanse popgroep Dizzy Man's Band.* 
_Copyright: Trouw_ 


Kwam ik toevallig laatst tegen op het net..

----------


## martijn verkerk

> *Stage Accompany* 
> 
> *Stage Accompany, een Hoorns bedrijf gespecialiseerd in geluidsapparatuur, is failliet. Het spoorloos verdwijnen van een grote installatie voor optredens van popidool Prince is één van de oorzaken van de ondergang. De installatie van 1,5 miljoen gulden was aan de Amerikaanse vertegenwoordiger Stage USA geleverd, maar bereikte Prince nooit. De laatste jaren verkocht Stage Accompany ook veel apparatuur aan bioscopen. Oprichter van Stage was E. Wijnker, twintig jaar geleden lid van de Zaanse popgroep Dizzy Man's Band.* 
> _Copyright: Trouw_ 
> 
> 
> Kwam ik toevallig laatst tegen op het net..



dit is idd een leuk item 
veel nl company`s hebben een setje gekocht wat een jaar met de prince  op pad zou gaan (verhuur)en daarna retour zou komen naar de rental company`s  
(zwarte kasten met een gouden frontje)
1993 ofzo zijn allemaal verdwenen en SA heeft het geld nooit gehad 
erge strop voor SA

vroeger veel met performer setje gewerkt was er altijd erg blij mee
paar jaar geleden weer mee gewerkt en viel me een beetje tegen.... :Frown:

----------


## luc2366

in 1993 "gestolen" en nu pas daardoor failliet gegaan? kom nou...

er is elke 3-5jaar wel wat met SA  :Frown:

----------


## jakobjan

Dat faillisement was al Jaren geleden,, Ik heb ooit nog eens met een set met gouden front op een beurs mogen staan.. 


Ik zit net op de site van de KVK te kijken en daar staan een 4 tal SA bedrijven  waarvan diegene in Heerhugowaard en Den Helder op Failliet staan maar die in Hoorn nog niet

Heel vaag allemaal

----------


## bones2001

Nou vooruit dan,
had dit gisteren weer verwijderd maar,

Faillissement New Stage Accompany BV  Hoorn



Insolventienr. F 02 145
Rechtbank AlkmaarDatum uitspraak 10-10-2002




Faillissement SA Sound B.V.  Hoorn



Insolventienr. F 04 78
Rechtbank AlkmaarDatum uitspraak 25-03-2004

Faillissement STAGE ACCOMPANY B.V.  Hoorn

Insolventienr. F 07 116
Rechtbank AlkmaarDatum uitspraak 21-06-2007
Das dus 3x failliet in 5 jaar tijd... :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## jakobjan

Klopt,

Maar er zijn inmiddels ook al weer 2 BV's die weer aanwezig zijn  Stage Accompany International..  en nog eentje.
Er zit ook een Financieel beheer maatschappijtje op dat adres in Hoorn..

Leuke Constructies altijd.   was de bedrijfsvoering maar net zo Solide als hun  Kasten en Amps

----------


## luc2366

arm zullen die SA-mannetjes wel niet worden door al die constructies  :Cool:

----------


## jens

tja denk als klant dat je daar ook niet graag je  spul vandaan haalt.....

ik zou tenminste kiezen voor een degelijk bedrijf.meest praat je  niet over bedragen van een paar euro....

----------


## luc2366

> tja denk als klant dat je daar ook niet graag je spul vandaan haalt.....
> 
> ik zou tenminste kiezen voor een degelijk bedrijf.meest praat je niet over bedragen van een paar euro....



probleem is dat ze de naam "SA" al een eeuwigheid aanhouden en dat mensen die de geschiedenis achter het bedrijf niet kennen zich makkelijk (zullen) laten vangen

----------


## michel.w

wij zijn al meer dan 20 jaar bezig in de licht en geluidswereld en sinds tien jaar hebben wij ook stage accompany.
waarom hebben wij hiervoor gekozen ? simpel....goede kwaliteit en niet kapot te krijgen en zeker tegenwoordig waarin iedereen een DJ is is het handig om toch wat spul te hebben wat tegen een stootje kan.
recent hebben wij weer uitgebreid met nog een 4.26 set en kunnen we een complete 24000 watt aan geluid leven en wat toch een goede kwaliteit heeft.

SA das pas klasse

----------


## Upgrading your system

tsjah, als ik bij iemand 24 kilowatt ga huren dan mag ik er toch vanuit gaan dat het een goede kwaliteit heeft.

MAAR: meyer ook, en Ev Ook, en Dynacord ook, enz enz.

de vraag is hier, waarom hoor je er niets over en is SA continu failliet. Niet maak allemaal eens een beetje reclame voor je bedrijf.

----------


## Gast1401081

> wij zijn al meer dan 20 jaar bezig in de licht en geluidswereld en sinds tien jaar hebben wij ook stage accompany.
> waarom hebben wij hiervoor gekozen ? simpel....goede kwaliteit en niet kapot te krijgen en zeker tegenwoordig waarin iedereen een DJ is is het handig om toch wat spul te hebben wat tegen een stootje kan.
> recent hebben wij weer uitgebreid met nog een 4.26 set en kunnen we een complete 24000 watt aan geluid leven en wat toch een goede kwaliteit heeft.
> 
> SA das pas klasse



lullig dat je op je eigen site dan het sa.eu linkje naar je eigen site laat verwijzen...
Nogmaals : SA was een leuke 80er jaren set, imitatie van de JBL-w-binset, maar daarna , helaas pindakaas, voor dezelfde geluidsdruk was je bij SA een oplegger vol hout nodig, waar je bij Hitec, Bell, etc maar een aanhangwagentje hoefde te pakken..

met 24000 watt SA druk ik ongeveer een enkele MSL-3 set weg...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> lullig dat je op je eigen site dan het sa.eu linkje naar je eigen site laat verwijzen...
> ..



Vriendje van me was recent bezig met het maken van een compleet nieuwe site voor de club (iemand het intro-filpje op stageaccompany.nl ooit gezien)... 

Dit project is inmiddels gestopt ende offline gehaald aangezien de koreaan ,die de tent overgenomen heeft, vergat om de deelbetalingen te doen. 

Niet leuk voor mijn vriendje, maar kon helaas weer eens zeggen "told you so  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ".

Beetje de story-of-their-life...

----------


## SA-Vintage

Hallo,

Dit topic even doorgelezen.

Heel veel mensen verwarren vervorming met "hard gaan".
Misschien dat daar ************** mee in de war is!

Een systeem wat *vervormd* geeft de indruk dat hij ongelooflijk hard gaat.

Systemen die netjes hoog weergeven, waaronder de ribbons van SA en Alcons e.d., geven niet de indruk dat het hard staat inderdaad, omdat ze simpelweg veel minder vervormen dan compressie-drivers.

Vooral de Blue Boxen, PPA 1200's, PPE 2410's, SA 2310's en SA 1310's hebben een ongeëvenaarde "clean" sound.
Gaan misschien niet het hardste maar geven in iedergeval het geluid weer zoals het hoort, zonder processing.

Binnenkort zal ik eens eerlijke metingen neerzetten hier van bovenstaande apparatuur.

Overigens is SA niet failliet, ze zijn verhuist.


Greetz René

----------


## Gast1401081

nee hoor,.... 

probeer maar eens een ouwe MSL-3 set te beluisteren... ook uit de jaren 80... 
Sterker nog , ik heb hier UPA's gehad die de performers eruit drukten...
De Meyers worden getest op 0,01%thd, waar SA op 1% getest werd. Over vervorming gsproken...Erg jammer is wel dat de ribbon nooit uit de verf gekomen is. Was een unieke vinding, die nu uitgediept is door Alcons, met alle respect. 

 En als SA niet failliet is dan gaan ze binnenkort wel weer... Kan nooit lang duren.

----------


## jens

oie oei we kennen wel een keer een battle avond organiseren  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

sa vs meyer

Ik ben stiekem nog altijd een beetje weg van de dubbele glijbaan...vaak met een ouwe set schuurfeesten afgeweest en ook een school in amsterdam vaak met die set bezocht...( gevalletje juiste zaal voor die set) ging als een klapper! al waren ze geen orgineel jbl meer maar beyma

Ik vind zelf dat sa geen rommel heeft gemaakt. maar om tegenwoordig nog mee te draaien op de huidige markt mogen ze volgens mij wel met "iets heel goeds uit de kast komen" 

ik vind iig dat de bedrijfsvoering die sa handhaaft niet echt positief is om voor een merk als hun te kiezen...als ik een 24000 watt geluids set wil aanschaffen voor 50000 euro dan ga ik liever op zoek naar een bedrijf dat me wel kan garanderen dat ik over 5 jaar nog op hun service kan rekenen!

----------


## som

> nee hoor,.... 
> 
> En als SA niet failliet is dan gaan ze binnenkort wel weer... Kan nooit lang duren.



er gaan zoveel bedrijven failliet of bijna,
en meestal is er wel weer een mogelijkheid door te starten of te protesteren tegen het aangevraagde  :Embarrassment: 

maar sa heeft nog steeds hun eigen naam :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> .....of te protesteren tegen het aangevraagde 
> 
> ....



sja,... LOL... :Big Grin: 

het is ook een manier om een patent van een concurrent in handen te krijgen , natuurlijk...

----------


## RBW

Ik wil even kwijt dat je maar eens een aantal discotheken moet bezoeken waar SA installs hangen.
Deze sets verslijten gewoon niet dus wat maakt het uit dat ze een keer een financiele input willen hebben door failliet te gaan. Ze zijn er nog steeds en als je toevallig een kapot onderdeel hebt ( wat ik me niet voor kan stellen het gaat niet kapot bij GOED gebruik ) maken ze het nog steeds voor je. 

En over het niet hard genoeg gaan???? SA heeft 1 van de strakste geluiden, heeft veel over in de versterkers dat kan je van nexo (klere herrie) niet zeggen. Als je daar een beetje mee door wil draaien valt de bas uit!!! Dat gaat allemaal verschrikkelijk hard ja schreeuwend hard er zit totaal geen detail in het hoog en dan over het midde nog maar te zwijgen alles klinkt hetzelfde KEIHARD. 

En de prijs, ja SA is duur dat klopt maar of je nou 1 keer 1000 euro uitgeeft of 10 keer 120 euro dan heb je toch 200 euro verdient.

SA heeft bewezen een goed product te zijn kijk maar eens wat voor prijzen ze hebben gewonnen. En als je een keer een grote install wil horen moet je naar Hihgstreet in hoogstraten (B) gaan daar hangt dat spul al jaren binnen. Er is pas wel een vernieuwing geweest maar de helft is nog steeds vanaf het begin van de discotheek aanwezig anno 1985!!!!!!.

Greetz aan iedereen die van SA sound houdt.

----------


## Gast1401081

ik wil ook wel s wat kwijt...

als jij nou al die ouwe SA-meuk opkoopt voor weinig...

----------


## Draad

Sjo,

Duidelijk!!!!

En nu maar eens luisteren naar Alcons, DAN weet je wat SA heeft laten liggen!!!!

----------


## tijn

> SA heeft bewezen een goed product te zijn kijk maar eens wat voor prijzen ze hebben gewonnen. En als je een keer een grote install wil horen moet je naar Hihgstreet in hoogstraten (B) gaan daar hangt dat spul al jaren binnen. Er is pas wel een vernieuwing geweest maar de helft is nog steeds vanaf het begin van de discotheek aanwezig anno 1985!!!!!!.



En weet je ook hoevaak ze bij Highstreet al iets hebben moeten vervangen? Op een gegeven moment moest er elke week wel een ribbon vervangen worden....
15 jaar geleden was het goed spul, tegenwoordig zijn ze toch echt ruimschoots ingehaald door de concurrentie.

----------


## Draad

En kijk voor de grap ook eens naar de recente (internationale) artiesten!!!
Jammer voor SA, maar NEXO gaat het dan toch echt beter doen.

Ff aangepast: Lees het forum eens goed door, en leer het te waarderen! Echt, er komt heel veel goede info voorbij!

----------


## Rolandino

SA is op zich een goed merk alleen de bedrijfsvoering is K*T. Dat is een feit op het doel dat je in 5 jaar 3 of 4x failliet is gegaan.

De sets die ik gehoord heb klinken zeker niet slecht.

Highstreet is het geluid achteruit gegaan maar niet indrukwekkend.

Ook hierbij is bij de bouw van de discotheek aangepast op het geluidssysteem, maar in de loop der jaren veel veranderingen in het pand wat in mijn ogen nadelig is geweest voor de discotheek

Praat ik over een jaar  of 15 terug toen was Hightstreet super Fantastische lichtshow ( alle truss beweegde de hele avond ) en lasershow sound was ook super.

Highstreet was SUPER in die tijd en een voorloper van Zillion Antwerpen.

Maar Highstreet Anno 2008  vind ik achteruitgegaan.

In La Rocca is de sound super !!! strak en hard en geen pijn in de oren !!!

Maar ik denk ook dat het komt WAT voor soort muziek er wordt gedraaid.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Praat ik over een jaar of 15 terug .



 
froegah..... Maar die SA's waren allemaal imitatie JBL-sets... slecht gekopieerd, ook nog.

----------


## Rolandino

YUP Froegah was alles betuh !

en 15 jaar terug stonden er in Highstreet nog een berg subs bij !!!

Nu hangen er alleen nog als ik het goed heb een berg Blue Boxen.

----------


## Outline

@Mac: SA is ook niet helemaal mijn merk, vooral door dat eeuwige BLAUW en het eeuwige failliet gaan. Maar alles wat ik gehoord heb van SA, was STRAK.

Ik heb het genoeg gehoord, oa bij Ad in Dongen, diverse locatie's en in de Galaxy in Den Bosch. En kan gewoon niet anders zeggen dan dat het goed was.

----------


## RBW

> Sjo,
> 
> Duidelijk!!!!
> 
> En nu maar eens luisteren naar Alcons, DAN weet je wat SA heeft laten liggen!!!!



Dan weet je ook vast wel dat als SA der niet was geweest alcon dit nu niet had kunnen maken.

----------


## RBW

En het klopt dat ze bij highstreet het 1 en ander hebben moette vervangen, dat is jammer maar ik denk dat datr gekomen is doordat ze te hard wilde gaan draaien. 
Komt volgens mij omdat ze graag hebben dat je doof word in een discotheek tegenwoordig, en dan heb je nog van die dj's die allemaal van die rommel in de cd spelers stoppen met een hoop rumble eronder en dat is reteslecht voor je luidsprekers. Rolandino moet ik gelijk geven het ligt er ook aan wat voor muziek er doorheen gaat, ik zeg al tegenwoordig is het niet meer wat er vroeger werd gemaakt kwa muziek.

Tegenwoordig liggen er bij highstreet nog wel een 10 dubbel 15" binnen en daar kun je nog steeds een strakke bass van verwachtte.

Maar dat ze ingehaald zijn is idd waar maar dat mag onderhand ook wel een keer na 20 jaar. En ************** ik wil die ouwe meuk best van je kopen :Wink: .

Ik vind het blijft gewoon lekker klinken ik kan er gelukkig elke dag naar luisteren.

greetz RBW

----------


## Gast1401081

> ............En ************** ik wil die ouwe meuk best van je kopen.
> 
> 
> greetz RBW



ik heb die meuk niet.... de ouwe zooi hier is amerikaans, met serienummer enzo...

----------


## Draad

> Dan weet je ook vast wel dat als SA der niet was geweest alcon dit nu niet had kunnen maken.



Vooruitgang, ooit van gehoord?

----------


## RBW

SA is still alive!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greetz aan alle SA liefhebbers.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Greetz aan alle SA liefhebbers.



die zitten nu met een hernia achter de geraniums...

----------


## jop

En ze zijn weer falliet......
Alles word geveild door de belastingdienst de 13e. Ale gereedschappen enz enz...

https://www.veilingdeurwaarder.nl/ad...e.aspx?id=2441

----------


## Boi

't zal weer eens niet zo zijn, vreemd dat het iedere keer alleen maar wat gereedschap is en wat oude voorraad.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Tja, SA Nederland stelt relatief weinig voor.
De laatste keer zat er een partij Aziaten achter (uit korea ofzo) die ook vanuit Azie doodleuk de zaak runde. 

SA Nederland was gewoon een dependance. De materialen van waarde zullen vast niet op naam van SA staan, maar eigendom zijn van de investeerders-van-ver-weg.

Wel grappig is dat op hun site daar niets over te vinden is, wel over SA USA...

Edit: onder "people" kun je het chinese management zien.

Wel jammer... maar voornamelijk voor de nostalgie. SA was ooit innoverend bezig.

----------


## Boi

Ja en dat hebben ze ook verdomde goed gedaan, vooral in de tijd dat een versterker van wel 280watt/8ohm nog boven de 45kg woog maar een zaal vol kon er van genieten. Met pijn in de rug denk ik nog er aan terug, de eerste vette set die er was van ze, we hadden alles dubbel staan per kant en 4 ampracks, prachtige sound knoert hard voor toen der tijd maar ook heel veel kilo's die iedere keer versleept moesten worden.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Juist, toen versterkervermogen onbetaalbaar was moest je een zo hoog mogelijk rendement uit je kasten halen en dat was waar SA goed in was.

Jammer dat ze de omslag naar minder-rendement met meer versterker vermogen nooit goed hebben kunnen bijbenen, anders was het nog best een leuk merk geweest.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ......... SA was ooit innoverend bezig.



nogmaals, die W-bin-set was een (slechte) fotokopie van de JBL-set uit die tijd.. 
JBL vond dit goed, omdat ze de recones moesten leveren.. en dat ging per pallet tegelijk...
De versterkers waren (slecht) nagebouwde BOSE-eindbakken...

Alleen die Ribbon, die trouwens uit het Philips NatLab kwam, dat was wel erg lekker, maar nog onvoldoende uitontwikkeld om tegen de compressiedrivers aan te gaan. 

Kortom, in het land der doven was één-oor koning. En toen kwamen de serieuze sets op de markt.

----------


## Rolandino

Als er over 30 jaar een nieuw merk komt mer de allernieuwste snufjes die bv de nu grote merken hebben laten liggen zijn in de toekomst de nu huidige merken ook waardeloze merken geweest.

kom op jongens SA was in die tijd gewoon goed en nu ook nog steeds ( sets klinken nog steeds rete goed hoor ) zeker voor hun leeftijd.

Heb ook sets gehoord van SA die ruk klonken maar dat gaf meer aan aan de kwaliteit van de gebruiker en of leverancier ! 


Vind het gewoon onproffersioneel dat er hier mensen zijn die alles lopen af te kraken en iets vergelijken met spulklen van 30 jaar oud of iets wat vandaag wordt uitgevonden. Zeker voor de ouderen die hier aanwezig zijn met ervaring vindt ik het ruk op sommige reactie's die ze geven.

Zeker voor die ouderen ( die in hun jongere tijd niets anders hadden ) erg blij en gelukkig wearen met merken zoals SA ! 

Ik heb zelf ook SA gehad ( een van mijn eerste geluids-sets ) 8 glijbanen en 8 dubbel 12 toppen die ik met een vermogen van 4x 600W sub 4x 350W mid en 4x 135W op het hoog aanstuurde en daar grote zalen deed uitversterken met goede resultaten. Moet ik zeggen dat ik werg onder de indruk was van die set ! ZEKER met het vermogen wat ik had aan versterkers ( ook SA en X-over van SA )

SA was / is nog steeds OK of hoe je het wilt noemen maar tijden veranderen waardoor er meer keus is en ieder oor nooit hetzelfde zal zijn.

EV en JBL vond ik vroeger ruk klinken nu vindt ik het eenn heel stuk verbeterd maar nog niet mijn smaak maar dat wilt niet zeggen dat deze merken slecht zijn ! 

Er zijn mensen die vinden bv meyersound niet mooi klinken maar een EV set wel ! 

( dit is maar een voorbeeld hoor ) 

Ik heb 15jaar Master Audio verhuurt zonder problemen en gezeur van mensen dat het KUT of slecht klonk.

Hoewel er verhuur bedrijven waren die Master verhuurde waar mensen slechte ervaringen hadden ( zegt meer over de kwaliteit van de verhuurders )

Hoewel Master geen Top van de bil is kon ik er goed mee overweg en waren mijn klanten tevreden ( die soms versteld stonden dat het zo goed kon klinken ) omdat ze eerder Master over de vloer hadden gehad zonder goede ervaring 

Je kunt ook een Meyer set slecht laten klinken als je niet weet waar je mee bezig bent.

Even nog over dat SA :

Ik vond het vroeger in Hightstreet velen malen beter klinken dan nu maar ik denk dar de reden is dat er bij de bouw van Hightstreet rekening is gehaouden met de aankoop van de set ( pand is gebouwd naar de normen van de geluids-set ) Dit pand is in een aantal jaren diverse malen verandert en verbouwd waardoor naar mijn mening het geluid achteruit is gegaan ( dit is hetzelfde als je van een bestaan de speaker de kast verandert waardoor de klank verandert ) 

Maar ik vindt de meeste sets die je nu nog hoort van SA gewoon goed klinken ( mits ze goed worden gebruikt en geconfigureerd )

----------


## jakobjan

@Rolandino.     Ik kan het wel met je eens zijn..  Mits SA goed gebruikt word klinkt het gewoon OK..   wij gebruiken nog altijd 2 ES-20's in onze geluidswagen, gewoon omdat het goed werkt.

btw  is jullie ook iets opgevallen aan de foto's van de Veilingmeester en de lijst van items.

Er staan op de foto's nog behoorlijk wat luidsprekers, en kasten die niet meer terug komen in de lijst van te veilen items..  heel vreemd.

----------


## coolgreentea

Hun eigen vertegenwoordiger had het in frankfurt 2 jaar geleden over een faillissement, en een doorstart. Verder weet ik van collega's die nog geld moeten beuren dat ze een paar kasten mee hebben gekregen die half af waren, en de rest was onder het failissement niet meer te regelen. mag je mij alle trucks verder allemaal uitleggen...
 leuke van zo'n faillisssement , en een nieuwe holding, en een nieuwe BV is dat alle garantie vervalt. Ze hebben in de jaren 80 een enorme stoot geld verdiend met de W-bin-stacks, maar toen waren ze in het land der blinden de eenogige koning.

----------


## jop

De advertentie van de verkoop is inmiddels verwijderd

----------


## salsa

> nogmaals, die W-bin-set was een (slechte) fotokopie van de JBL-set uit die tijd.. 
> JBL vond dit goed, omdat ze de recones moesten leveren.. en dat ging per pallet tegelijk...
> .



Dat maakt SA slecht??

Fostex deed het zelfde, en er waren er meer...

De kasten waren van SA duidelijk beter gebouwd dan de orginele JBL kasten. Ze waren zwaar, maar echt veel steviger.
Qua klank verschillen weet ik het niet, zal ook niet veel zijn gezien JBL de drivers leverden...

SA is niet slecht, gewoon weer een typisch Nederlands bedrijf die iedere keer 'net naast de pot' zit..

Dave

----------


## stoomtrein

Sorry voor de topic schop omhoog, maar ik wilde hier wel graag op reageren. 

Ik ben heel erg te spreken over de kwaliteit van stage accompany. We hebben onlangs met 3 vrienden de SA 4530S glijbanen gekocht met de JBL-E140 drivers.

Hierop staan nu tijdelijk DAP MCW215 fullrange's, die ook worden vervangen door Stage accompany mids en tops ( SA 4512S en tops)

We gebruiken onze set voor gratis party's en voor het buiten draaien (dj - sets, dance muziek) Dit "oud-hout" setje maakt zijn naam echt compleet waar. 

Ik ben altijd al een fan van SA geweest, door het mooie rauwe geluid. Nu we de woofers hebben krijgen we iedere keer bij het aanzetten van het systeem een grote glimlach. Want we hebben ze voor een habbekrats via marktplaats kunnen kopen (wat nu ideaal is in deze tijd).  Ja ze zijn zwaar, en groot. Maar het geluid wat eruit komt trekt veel andere subs eruit. En onverwoestbaar constructie. Dit heeft ons met gemak de overstap laten maken naar deze woofers. Want voor 225 euro 2e hands heb je gewoonweg bijna niets beters! 

Ik ben heel erg trots op die mooie grote blauwe bakken!!

----------


## Erwin72

Ik ben een tevreden gebruiker (nog steeds) van  4 stuks SA Blue boxen
uit 1986 !!!
Deze draaien nog steeds plankgas in een discotheek waar ik nog wat onderhoud doe als hobby

In combinatie met ppe 2410 en een ppa 1200 met 2 stuks 4528 laagkasten

Helaas las ik dat SA nu toch weer falliet is...de gehele inventaris word inmiddels openbaar geveild...dus van een doorstart zal dit keer helaas geen sprake zijn...JAMMER..!!

Mijn vraag is..zijn er nog bedrijven die spullen opkopen en zodoende nog wat onderdelen kunnen leveren...

Ik wil nog geen afscheid nemen van deze set..

heb inmiddels wel 2 blue boxen van marktplaats gehaald..dus kan weer ff vooruit..met wat onderdelen..

Het gaat mij om de recone sets van de 1503 speaker
( bruikbaar voor de 4528 en de blue box )
en natuurlijk het hoog..de compact driver..worden deze plaatjes nog geleverd..?

Ik hoop dat er nog wat te vinden is..

Vriendelijke groet van een SA fan

----------


## dexter

Hoi Erwin72

Ik weet toevallig dat er een freak van SA actief is op het new-line forum Webbie heet hij daar misschien kun je die eens contacten.

Ook weet ik dat de laatste jaren de compact drivers bij Meyer in de fabriek gemaakt werden, misschien kun je nog iets bij hun regelen toevallig.

----------


## dutchmarc

neem eens contact op met alcons, die produceren een beperkte oplage vervangings membranen voor de SA 8535 en de SA 8526/25

alcons audio - evolutionary audio solutions ®

----------


## M'Elodie

> Hoi Erwin72
> 
> Ook weet ik dat de laatste jaren de compact drivers bij Meyer in de fabriek gemaakt werden, misschien kun je nog iets bij hun regelen toevallig.



:-) en van wie heb je die wijsheid??? Van John M. zelf?
En als ze zelf maken, waarom gebruiken ze ze dan niet zelf??? Dan hadden ze dan wel een echt werkend LINE array (qua hoog!!!) :-))))

----------


## showband

voor de liefhebber,

ze leven weer:
stage acoustic

reparatie ribbondrivers kun je via een broertje van alcons kopen.
http://www.rooster-ribbon.com/

----------


## Boi

Ziet er goed uit die nieuwe site, alleen jammer dat er nog steeds niks werkt bij ze.

----------


## 4AC

Hieper-de-piep-hoera!
Ik zat er eigenlijk al een tijdje op te wachten. En nu zijn ze er dus weer.
Is dit bedrijf ook voortgezet door een deel van het personeel van Stage Accompany?

Jammer dat je nog geen kijkje kunt nemen binnen hun productlijn, maar dat zal nog wel komen.

Bedankt Showband...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## jakobjan

Aan de foto's te zien is dit een 100% voortzetting van SA.  er staan een aantal locaties op waar SA equipment draait. En ook de product benaming klinkt wel heeeeel bekend.

We zullen zien of dit ook een Wijnker bedrijf is,  of dat er andere ex-personeelsleden achter zit.

----------


## showband

> Hieper-de-piep-hoera!
> Ik zat er eigenlijk al een tijdje op te wachten. En nu zijn ze er dus weer.
> Is dit bedrijf ook voortgezet door een deel van het personeel van Stage Accompany?



 voor zover ik weet was de ribbondriver goeroe Philip“ Dr.Phil” de Haan  al veel eerder naar alcons gegaan om daar state of the art ribbon drivers  voor line array's te maken. *(18 inch ribbondrivers  met 3Kwatt piekbelasting!!)*

De orginele tooling en kennis van de bestaande ribbon drivers zit dus  NIET bij de vernieuwde SA maar bij _rooster_. Dat is wel een  belangrijke weet. Ik begrijp ook dat je dus als zelfbouwer de oude SA  ribbondriver in je ontwerp kan toepassen omdat die dus los verkrijgbaar  is. Wat wel interessant is.

Maar een stuk bekende SA namen zit wel degelijk nog in dit bedrijf. Als ik naar de site kijk staan er voornamelijk weer de ontwerpen op die al tien jaar verouderd zijn. Goed, degelijk maar erg zwaar en duur. (performer, champ, leader serie enz. dat is toch al echt oud spul als je weet wat je voor de orginele SA prijzen van dat spul verder kon kopen)

Ik moet dus wel zeggen dat ik er een hard hoofd in heb en inhakend op de hoffman discussie laatst op dit forum. Bij twijfel zou ik wel voor een solide stabiele fabriek gaan als ik bij een nieuwkomer in de A-markt techniek zou kopen.  :Cool:  Maar goed, zolang je in nederland _alcons_ en _sound projects_ hebt ..... dan weet ik wel waar ik geld naartoe zou sturen voor high end audio.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  De tijd zal het leren. Ik wens in ieder geval de werknemers veel succes!

----------


## Gast1401081

de klok tikt dus al weer... op naar het volgende faillissement..

----------


## hnhart

een aantal oud werknemers van sa zijn onder de naam Stage Acoustics in maart dit jaar weer begonnen .ik heb  namelijk met de oprichter van sa soms nog wel eens per telefoon of email contakt

----------


## Gast1401081

Tik Tak Tik Tak Tik Tak

----------


## Boi

Helaas een verdomd goed product wat het vrees ik weer niet zal halen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Stage Accompany was jaren lang de eenoog tussen de blinden, en dat was meer door de JBL-imitaties die ze pleegden dan wat anders. 

De eigen ontwikkeling met de ribbons heeft ze bakken geld gekost,  dat lukt met de nederlandse salarissen gewoon niet. 

Verder hadden ze op een gegeven moment te weinig productiecapaciteit om het verkoopsucces om te zetten in klinkende munt. 

En dan zijn we nu tien jaar verder, en heeft de concurrentie niet stilgezeten, Alcons heeft een deftig stuk marktaandeel bij de potentiële klanten, er zijn ongeveer 150 niet-chinese merken bijgekomen, op iedere straathoek zit een " PA-verhuurbedrijf " dat ieder weekend weer tegen een volle schuur aankijkt, en de grote jongens hebben echt geen zin meer in een bedrijf dat niet garandeert dat er over 10 jaar nog spare-parts zijn te verkrijgen..

Leuke achterstand voor de sportieve heren om in te halen, maar een rotachterstand als je eraan beginnen moet. Ik wens de heren veel succes, dat wel, maar ik zou er geen euro insteken. 

tik tak tik tak.....

----------


## Boi

Helaas maar waar!

----------


## rinus bakker

Zeg Mac.... is je klok stuk gegaan? 
Ik heb een digitale, en die maakt - helaas - geen geluid:
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

----------


## MusicXtra

Enerzijds een goed plan om onder een naam door te starten waarbij gelijk de link met SA gelegd is, anderszijds zal dat vele potentiële klanten ervan weerhouden om het te kopen.
Naam wordt direct geassocieerd met faillissementen, denk dat iedereen zit af te wachten hoe lang ze het nu weer vol zullen houden.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Enerzijds een goed plan om onder een naam door te starten waarbij gelijk de link met SA gelegd is, anderszijds zal dat vele potentiële klanten ervan weerhouden om het te kopen.
> Naam wordt direct geassocieerd met faillissementen, denk dat iedereen zit af te wachten hoe lang ze het nu weer vol zullen houden.



Hier sluit ik me helemaal bij aan. Ik denk niet dat als ik een nieuwe set(s) aan moet schaffen ze op de eerste plaats komen te staan. Eerlijk is eerlijk, heb in het verleden vaak gebeld of gemaild en altijd een goed antwoord gekregen, kennis is er dus zeker wel. 
Natuurlijk zijn er vele belangrijke overwegingen om voor een merk te kiezen maar voor mij persoonlijk zijn service en de (langdurige) beschikbaarheid van reservedelen heel belangrijk. En als ze van de historie hun toekomst maken dan loopt, zoals Mac zegt, de klok. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

----------


## Gast1401081

> Zeg Mac.... is je klok stuk gegaan? 
> Ik heb een digitale, en die maakt - helaas - geen geluid:
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .



je mag mijn Rhino-klokkie wel lenen... die tikt nog steeds >>..LOL

----------


## 4AC

Nou, even een kick, ik ben wel benieuwd of iemand wat meer weet omtrent dit merk.

De site is inmiddels wel volledig... En daarop is te zien dat alle producten van het vorige SA zijn gebleven. Op zich is dat niet verkeerd, maar sommige producten zijn behoorlijk veroudert. Vooral het gewicht ten aanzien van het rendement van sommige kasten is niet meer van deze tijd. Uiteraard zegt dit verder niets over de geluidskwaliteit, maar goed.

Er lijkt één nieuw product te zijn (uiteraard een line-array, what else): geheten de Genesis. Mijn eerste indruk: ziet er wel geinig uit, weinig nieuws helaas. Het gewicht is redelijk te doen voor een dubbel 8"/ribbon neodymium, maar het rendement valt tegen. Zeker als je kijkt naar het vermogen dat die de componenten nodig hebben, wat je weer terug ziet in het aantal versterkers (of het vermogen ervan)=meer kosten. En over de kosten gesproken, wat zijn de prijzen? Hopelijk minder hoog dan het ooit was? Zeker die nieuwe line-array moet een vriendelijk prijsje hebben, anders geef ik ze weinig kans om eerlijk te zijn.

Iemand de Genesis al eens in real-life mogen ervaren?

 :Smile: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Rolandino

Ik denk dat dit merk wel wordt verkocht maar NIET aan de grote jongens. 

De klank moet je van houden ( had wel iets ) 

Maar om nu een hoop geld in zo een systeem te investeren : NEE.

Simpelweg er zijn zijn genmoeg verhuurbedrijven die een hoop hebben geinvesteerd in hun huidige systeem wat ze echt niet wegdoen voor SA.

Ik denk als SA van het verleden stand had gehouden hadden ze wel een markt gehad.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Nou, even een kick, ik ben wel benieuwd of iemand wat meer weet omtrent dit merk.
> 
> 
> Iemand de Genesis al eens in real-life mogen ervaren?
> 
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Nope, zelfs nog niet tegenkomen O.T.R. (had het anders zeker geweten omdat ik altijd nog een zwak heb voor dit merk)

----------


## Gast1401081

lekker vaag weer, de site wordt in Oslo gehost...

----------


## Carl

Hmmm, "The Pirate Bay" zit toch ook in Oslo? Connectie? Blauwe piraten?

----------


## Boi

Ik mis wel de subkasten van de Champ serie en van de genesis array kasten. En de performer serie is weggevallen.

----------


## jakobjan

Ik kom net berichten tegen  dat ook Stage Accompany weer opgestaan is  www.stageaccompany.com   nu in ridderkerk,  dus we hebben en stage accompany en stage accoustic die ongeveer hetzelfde leveren.
Beetje vreemd  , maar wel lekker.

Op de site van stage accompany staan een aantal foto's van de "gouden" set van Prince.

----------


## Boi

Het blijft mooi, maar nu de prijzen nog en voor hoelang zijn ze er weer?

----------


## NesCio01

JMR Waterworld heeft ook een Pro Sound divisie, Stage Accompany.

         Stage Accompany is uitgegroeid tot een internationale geprezen Nederlandse 
fabrikant van hoge kwaliteit geluidsapparatuur.

lees ik net.
grtz

Nes

----------


## Boi

Zijn er al prijzen bekend ergens?

----------


## Gast1401081

> JMR Waterworld heeft ook een Pro Sound divisie, Stage Accompany.
> 
>          Stage Accompany is uitgegroeid tot een internationale geprezen Nederlandse 
> fabrikant van hoge kwaliteit geluidsapparatuur.
> 
> lees ik net.
> grtz
> 
> Nes



wie zei daar onderwatergeluid?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Boi

> JMR Waterworld heeft ook een Pro Sound divisie, Stage Accompany.
> 
> Stage Accompany is uitgegroeid tot een internationale geprezen Nederlandse 
> fabrikant van hoge kwaliteit geluidsapparatuur.
> 
> lees ik net.
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Tja,,,,, dat kan iedereen wel over zichzelf zeggen, maar dat zegt net genoeg over wat het niet is of ooit was.

----------


## showband

ooit was een toeter op een wasrol _state of the art_.

ik dacht dat de innovatie van SA naar alcons audio gegaan was? De rest zou ik fijn maar niet up-to date techniek willen noemen.

verbeter me maar.

----------


## jakobjan

Wat ik nogal verbazingwekkend vind is dat beide bedrijven hetzelfde claime te verkopen..  en volgens mij hebben ze niks met elkaar uit te staan.
Bij stage accoustig zitten ex SA mensen,   bij SA weet ik het zo net nog niet.

----------


## Boi

> ooit was een toeter op een wasrol _state of the art_.
> 
> ik dacht dat de innovatie van SA naar alcons audio gegaan was? De rest zou ik fijn maar niet up-to date techniek willen noemen.
> 
> verbeter me maar.



Alleen de techniek van de SA ribbontweeter is aan Alcons verkocht!

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Alleen de techniek van de SA ribbontweeter is aan Alcons verkocht!



dat staat er toch ook,wat was er anders aan innovatie...?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Alleen de techniek van de SA ribbontweeter is aan Alcons verkocht!



De rest hebben ze nog geprobeerd aan een antiekhandelaar te slijten.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Boi

> De rest hebben ze nog geprobeerd aan een antiekhandelaar te slijten.



hahahah, waarschijnlijk door de oudijzer- en hout boer opgehaald bij de stoeprand op maandagochtend.

----------


## SA-Vintage

Hallo,

In de laatste 20 post staat echt alleen maar onzin betreffende Stage Accompany.
Iedereen lult maar wat.

Hier wat reacties op de eerder geroepen onzin:

- de ribbon technologie is NIET verkocht aan Alcons.
- in feite zijn de ribbon drivers van Alcons exact hetzelfde (op vormgeving en folies na) als die van SA, alleen klinken de SA's nog steeds beter.
- de twee heren van Stage Acoustic, Gerard en René, werken nu alweer een paar maanden voor SA in Ridderkerk.
- SA timmert weer als vanouds aan de weg.
- de huidige produkten worden op dit moment allemaal herzien/verbeterd of vervangen door nieuwe produkten.
- de produktie kwaliteit is onder de loep genomen en op veel punten verbeterd (op het muggezifterige af).
- SA staat ook weer op de ProLight+Sound.


Greetz René

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Hallo,
> 
> In de laatste 20 post staat echt alleen maar onzin betreffende Stage Accompany.
> Iedereen lult maar wat.
> 
> Hier wat reacties op de eerder geroepen onzin:
> 
> - de ribbon technologie is NIET verkocht aan Alcons.
> - in feite zijn de ribbon drivers van Alcons exact hetzelfde (op vormgeving en folies na) als die van SA, alleen klinken de SA's nog steeds beter.
> ...



Het zou tijd worden dat er een beetje tegengas kwam :Smile:

----------


## SA-Vintage

Hallo,

Op de messe in Frankfurt word o.a. door SA de nieuwe 12,5 kilo wegende DS50 (digitale amp) uit de "Digital Series", Prompter PR34 (multi-purpose loudspeaker), Genesis GL20 (herzien en verbeterd) en de AB36m2 (de verbeterde en versterkte AB36 sub) worden getoond


*Sneak preview Stage Accompany DS50:*


Greetz René

----------


## showband

Ik weet wel zeker dat er wel degelijk verbeteringen in de alcons ribbons zitten. Dat valt aan de specs ook eemvoudg af te lezen. Wel eens met een van de folie-etsbedrijfjes van de ribbons over gehad.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Hallo,
> 
> de AB36m2 (de verbeterde en versterkte AB36 sub) worden getoond
> 
> 
> Greetz René



Gepowerd dus ?

----------


## SA-Vintage

Hallo Showband,

en ook jij lult maar wat.





> Ik weet wel zeker dat er wel degelijk verbeteringen in de alcons ribbons zitten. Dat valt aan de specs ook eemvoudg af te lezen.



Vreemd dat jij specs zo vanaf papier voor een feit aanneemt.




> Wel eens met een van de folie-etsbedrijfjes van de ribbons over gehad.



Die folie-etsbedrijfjes hebben echt de ballen verstand van audio, die doen gewoon hun kunstje, folies maken op specs van SA of Alcons.
Folies worden aangeleverd bij SA, het "inramen", "inspannen" en verdere bewerking doet SA zelf.
Ik neem aan dat Alcons dit ook doet.

Greetz René

----------


## SA-Vintage

Hallo Timo,





> Gepowerd dus ?



Nee, de houtconstructie van de AB36 (en AB18) is flink verstevigd (versterkt dus).
Door dag in dag uit, jaar in jaar uit het geweld van 18" woofers te moeten doorstaan kwamen wat zwakke plekken naar boven van de subs.
SA Ridderkerk heeft een deel van de kast aangepast zodat het een steviger geheel is geworden.

De AB36m2 heeft de volgende aanpassingen ondergaan:

- versterkte baffle.
- freeswerk is veel netter, alles past nu veel beter tijdens het verlijmen.
- spuitwerk is nu veel netter.
- de flight ware is nu zwart geanodiseerd, wat een stuk netter staat als dat "zilverwerk".
- en nog wat meer dingen (wat voor dingen moet je maar op de beurs gaan bekijken, Hall: 8.0, Stand-Nr.: N94).

Er staat nu echt een sub die tot de puntjes is afgewerkt en ook zo klinkt.

Elke kast die SA wil blijven produceren (omdat er gewoon simpel weg nog steeds vraag naar is) word stevig onder de loep genomen.

Greetz René

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik heb die subs al een paar maal ongelooflijk mishandeld zien worden en vind het allemaal prima werken .....
Hoop de nieuwe versie binnen kort eens een x tegen te komen alleen jammer dat hij niet gepowered komt maar dacht al dat je de bouw bedoelde vandaar de vraag .

----------


## SA-Vintage

Hallo Timo,





> Hoop de nieuwe versie binnen kort eens een x tegen te komen alleen jammer dat hij niet gepowered komt maar dacht al dat je de bouw bedoelde vandaar de vraag .



Na de beurs wil ik 4 x AB36m2's en 8 x Genesis GL20's is een keer opstellen (hangen), inregelen, meten en natuurlijk beluisteren.
Als je wil kun je dan een keer langskomen in Ridderkerk (kan ook eventueel ´s avonds).

Kan je ook gelijk een setje Prompter's PR34 horen i.c.m. 2 x AB18m2.
Prompterjes klinken machtig mooi, ik vind ze zo mooi klinken dat ik er zelfs een review over geschreven heb.


Greetz René

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik heb die subs al een paar maal ongelooflijk mishandeld zien worden en vind het allemaal prima werken .



is toch eigenlijk een aertquake (spelling?) design van cerwin vega...

----------


## salsa

Ja Vega heeft een model bass bin genaamd AB36, gelukkig een compleet ander principe dan SA...

----------


## Boi

Gisteren een mailtje van SA terug gekregen over de prijzen, erg slordig dat ze een oude prijslijst doormailen waarvan de helft van de nieuwe kasten er nog niet eens in vermeld staan. Ook vreemd dat je op de site nergens prijzen kan vinden, iets wat wel op de Stage Acoustic site is te vinden.
En toch voor de prijzen die ze vragen voor de kasten, is het net als 30jaar terug veel geluid voor erg veel geld en nog steeds rugpijn ervan.

----------


## Gast1401081

> .......
> - freeswerk is veel netter, alles past nu veel beter tijdens het verlijmen.
> - spuitwerk is nu veel netter.
> - de flight ware is nu zwart geanodiseerd, wat een stuk netter staat als dat "zilverwerk".
> ......
> 
> Greetz Ren



knap dat je je kop uitsteekt, maareh 
-freeswerk was dus tot voor kort niet lekker..
-spuitwerk? dacht dat bijna alles gefineerd was..
-zwart alu ziet er over 2 tourtjes niet meer uit, die fout heb ik ook al vaker gezien...

Maar het vet in de markt zetten van een "nieuw merk" kost ergens tussen de half en 1 miljoen in onze branche, nog afgezien van de productiekosten en R&D. 

kortom: staatsloterij gewonnen?

( oh, en Gerard en Ren ken ik niet zo, ik kom nog uit de tijd van Ed, zeg maar..)

----------


## jakobjan

Hallo Rene
Kijk dit vind ik leuk om te lezen.
Betekend dit, dat Stage accoustic niet meer bestaat??

@Mac  Rene en Gerard zaten er in het wijnker tijdperk ook al  :Smile:   dit zijn de echte SA die hards.

Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het nieuwe materiaal klinkt.   vroeger veel mee onderweg geweest en met een beetje eq was het altijd wel goed te doen.
Ik heb zelfs nog een lege "gouden" set mee gehad naar een beurs  :Smile:  er staan leuke foto's van op de site  :Smile: 

Ik zou zeggen succes SA  en maak er wat moois van  :Smile:

----------


## SA-Vintage

Hallo Boi,





> Gisteren een mailtje van SA terug gekregen over de prijzen, erg slordig dat ze een oude prijslijst doormailen waarvan de helft van de nieuwe kasten er nog niet eens in vermeld staan.



Jij lult ook weer, ik heb toevallig het beheer over de mailservers van SA, er is pertinent de laatste dagen geen prijslijst naar een klant gegaan.




> Ook vreemd dat je op de site nergens prijzen kan vinden, iets wat wel op de Stage Acoustic site is te vinden.



SA heeft nog nooit prijzen op hun site gehad, Stage Acoustic overigens ook niet.




> En toch voor de prijzen die ze vragen voor de kasten, is het net als 30jaar terug veel geluid voor erg veel geld en nog steeds rugpijn ervan.



Een goed ontwerp en een kwalitatief hoog product kost gewoon al veel geld om te produceren (vooral in Holland). 
De nieuwe ontwerpen zoals DS50 amp, Genesis GL20 en Prompter PR34 zijn markt conform qua gewicht.

*@all:* Jongens, houden jullie je eens aan de feiten en verlaag je eens niet tot laag bij de gronds vuilspuiterij!


Greetz René

----------


## SA-Vintage

Hallo Mac,





> knap dat je je kop uitsteekt, maareh 
> -freeswerk was dus tot voor kort niet lekker..



Was niet slecht, met name is nu het freeswerk beter omdat er een veel modernere CNC machine staat dan toen bij het oude SA. De kwaliteit en dus de pasvorm is er een heel stuk op voorruit gegaan, wat betekent dat er ook minder moet worden nabewerkt (lees: geschuurd en geplamuurd).




> -spuitwerk? dacht dat bijna alles gefineerd was..



Klopt, maar ook een deel van kasten worden gespoten in de gewenste kleur.




> -zwart alu ziet er over 2 tourtjes niet meer uit, die fout heb ik ook al vaker gezien...



Daar kun je gelijk in hebben, de nieuwe eigenaar vind dit nu eenmaal veel mooier.
Hij zal het zelf gaan zien en ondervinden de komende tijd hoe de lijsten van kasten zich gaan houden.


Greetz René

----------


## Boi

> Hallo Boi,
> 
> 
> Jij lult ook weer, ik heb toevallig het beheer over de mailservers van SA, er is pertinent de laatste dagen geen prijslijst naar een klant gegaan.
> 
> SA heeft nog nooit prijzen op hun site gehad, Stage Acoustic overigens ook niet.
> 
> Een goed ontwerp en een kwalitatief hoog product kost gewoon al veel geld om te produceren (vooral in Holland). 
> De nieuwe ontwerpen zoals DS50 amp, Genesis GL20 en Prompter PR34 zijn markt conform qua gewicht.
> ...



Zal ik je hem doormailen, dan kan je zien dat ik 2 dagen terug een mailtje met de prijslijst van Stage Accompany heb ontvangen van Gerard Vermeulen, hij heeft mij een mailtje gestuurd met prijslijst op 14-03-2012 om 20:59uur
Als je een beetje beter kijkt op de site van Stage Acoustic.com kan je zien dat onder het knopje webshop gewoon prijzen staan vermeld. 
Beetje vreemd commentaar voor iemand die zegt het beheer te hebben over de mailservers van SA.(volgens mij heb je ook zwijgplicht hierover, maar dit terzijde)

Dat een nieuwe productlijn erg veel geld kost om die te ontwikkelen is normaal maar ervan uitgaande dat je goed gaat verkopen omdat je in het product geloofd, moet dit zich ook laten terug zien in een prijs die concurerend is en niet instappen op het allerhoogste niveau terwijl je nog niets hebt laten zien, want laten we wel wezen de laatste 10jaar is het wel erg teleurstellend geweest voor SA op de markt, ongeacht de reden daarvoor.
Vroeger was SA een grote speler in de hogere klasse op de PA markt maar vergeet niet dat er toen nog niet zoveel concurerende producenten waren als nu en de prijzen over het algemeen redelijk gelijk waren.
Nu is het zo dat er erg veel spelers op de markt zijn met een scala aan spullen van erg goedkoop tot heel erg duur en daar zal SA toch eerst weer een plekje moeten veroveren en volgens mij doe je dat niet op deze manier.

Kijk toen SA voor het eerst met de Blue Box op de markt kwam waren ze hierdoor weer in 1klap op de hoogste treden terecht gekomen en dat heeft ze ook erg veel opgebracht en de kast ook erg goed door ontwikkeld vooral qua ribbon, maar helaas ook maar erg kort op de markt gebracht. 
 Dus nu maar hopen dat ze niet te veel systemen gaan uitbrengen met een korte looptijd maar enkele allround systemen die al naar gelang de grote van het project zijn te stacken en die erg lang op de markt blijven zodat ze weer een vaste plek kunnen gaan veroveren en de prijzen wat kunnen laten zakken.

----------


## showband

> "@all: Jongens, houden jullie je eens aan de feiten en verlaag je eens niet tot laag bij de gronds vuilspuiterij!"



ik herken de SA toon wel.  SA heeft alles het beste en kommentaar is onzin.
de mond loopt over van de "jij lult maar wat" " je lult" "bullshit" opmerkingen.
Dat is voor mij al een nummer een reden om service tussen aanhalingstekens te schrijven.

de nummer twee reden is: Daartegenover plaatst SA service waar gaten in zitten wegens bedrijfsproblemen. en de MTBF van je SA aankoop is dus afhankelijk van of het bedrijf er op dat moment even aanspreekbaar is. rooster ribbon is niet in het leven geroepen omdat er geen vraag naar is zullen we maar zeggen. Volgens mij was juni 2009 de deur weer even dicht en nu is er niets aan de hand en is de hele wereld tegen jullie terwijl alles superieur is.  Nou voor mij is een SA kast leuk en een alcons kast leuk en de laatste kon je heel 2010 en 2011 kopen.

Dat alcons kopieerd en nog steeds slechter is mag ik van jou niet afzetten tegen specificaties. Waarom niet? is Jachthaven Ridderkerk B.V. betrouwbaarder dan alcons? weer zo een sneer die nergens voor nodig is. En een niveau waar ik ook graag op meega. Maar ik denk dat rooster zijn ribbons best ok zijn. En dat alcons zijn organisatie op termijn best wel eens een hogere servicegraad zou kunnen hebben naar de klant. Eigenlijk boeit het mij niet wie er mooie kasten maakt. Ik wens iedereen het beste met zijn firma.
In ieder geval klinkt een verkrijgbaar systeem altijd beter dan een systeem wat binnenkort op de beurs staat.
Splitting hairs mag inderdaad alcons niet de uitvinding claimen van de SA ribbon. Maar SA toch ook niet eigenlijk? Iets met isofase tweeters ofzo en een lampenfabriek in het zuiden?

Philip de Haan zijn spec:
Specifications      -               RBN1801
Frequency response            -               1 K - 30 K               (Hz)
Power handling AES            -               210         (W)
Peak power (200mS)           -               3000       (W)
Sensitivity 1W@1m (with 90-degree waveguide)         -               108         (dB)
Continuous SPL (without horn)         -               121         (dB)
"this efficiency even rises to 110dB, with a frequency operating range of 1kHz. - 20kHz.(+/-3dB) and a maximum SPL of 145dB."

is dus *niet* een doorontwikkelde/verbeterde versie dan de SA spec van
Specifications      -               SA8535  
Frequency response            -               1 K - 30 K               (Hz)
Power handling AES            -               60           (W)
Peak power (200mS)           -               1000       (W)
Sensitivity 1W@1m (with horn)       -               107         (dB)
Continuous SPL (without horn)         -               121         (dB)
Peak SPL (without horn)     -               133         (dB)

Fijn.dat je de discussie binnen uit het niets binnenvalt met : "Vreemd dat jij specs zo vanaf papier voor een feit aanneemt." Daarmee beschuldigt de webbeheerder van de nieuwe SA firma van oktober 2011 de firma alcons van niet kloppende specs?
*Meen je dit serieus? Want HIER zou ik dan wel wat meer van horen.* En omdat je zo van onderbouwingen houd. Nodig ik je graag uit dat te doen. Voorlopig zie ik nog beweringen met " *Ik neem aan* dat Alcons dit ook doet." er in. Heb je zelf dan een compleet plaatje?

De " verbetering". Die je als ik de omschrijving lees, kan je voor een groot deel toeschrijven aan simpele machineprecisie van een nieuwe CNC machine. Die vind ik zeker niet sterk als kwaliteitsargument. Als je machine niet goed genoeg is besteed je het bij een goede CNC-zagerij uit. Plamuren kan ook. Maar in de prijsklasse van SA vind ik " het past netter dan vroeger" eigenlijk tenenkrommend. Zeker als je ondertussen op een paar mu folies zit te monteren. Die je al voor het verschijnen op de beurs WEL beter noemt dan die van een gerespecteerde collega. 

Ik selecteer op wat er te krijgen is onder de streep. En dat is nu net altijd waar SA het op verloor. Dat stukje op de werkvloer. Katten en hekelen en gedonderjaag in samenspraak met die producten is een heilloze weg voor een topmerk. Eind jaren 80 had SA het pad kunnen nemen wat dB uiteindelijk waar heeft gemaakt. Met gewoon presteren. Al dat geblaas is gewoon niet nodig. Ik denk echt dat het contraproductief werkt maar daar kun je bij van mening verschillen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Amen..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

@ boi : http://www.stage-acoustic.nl/pricelist.php 

duzzzz

tik tak tik tak..

----------


## rinus bakker

:Big Grin:  Dankjewel MAC.
Ik was er al bang voor je aan deze klok te moeten gaan herinneren!
_Waar SA al jaren elke vorm van humor mist, 
is die bij MAC al gauw weer opgevist!_

----------


## Boi

> @ boi : http://www.stage-acoustic.nl/pricelist.php 
> 
> duzzzz
> 
> tik tak tik tak..



Ook die ja, maar ook gewoon bestellen via de knop webshop met prijzen achter het artikel.

Tja SA ooit in de 80's een dijk van geluid, nu eerst maar eens afwachten of het 1ste lustrum wordt behaald.

----------


## Boi

Showband; volledig met je eens.

----------


## Rolandino

Het was in het verleden een goed geluid, echter de tijd heeft niet stil gestaan bij de andere merken.

In mijn ogen wil SA zijn retro speakers en sound terug brengen waar niets mis mee is ( in sommige clubs mis ik toch echt wel de SA sound. Deze sound kan geen een ander Amerk evenaren.

Wat ik minder vind is de prijs die ligt hoger dam de gemiddelde geaccepteerde set van een ander Amerk.

Op dit gebied is het dus een makkelijk besluit ( koop liever een Amerk wat wordt geaccepteerd dan een SA-set wat duurder is en minder geaccepteerd  wordt ondanks het geen slecht iets is )

Dat heb ik ook gehad met het aanschaffen van mijn huidige EV set. Stond eerst in twijfel met oa SA, Hoffman / System One ( deze laatste ook super geluid ) maar toch heb ik voor de naamsbekendheid en betrouwbaarheid en het belangrijkste de acceptatie van EV gekozen.

Ik heb er tot op heden geen spijt van maar mijn bloed kriebelt toch nu SA toch doorzet ( alleen is de vraag voor hoelang en wat gebeurt er als ze er weer mee stoppen ) 

Was altijd weg van de oude performer sets ( 2x sub met 2x top per kant )

Volgens mij draaide vroeger Veronica drive in show daar ook mee of heb ik dat verkeerd ?
IIG een drive in show van de radio.

Ik heb er nooit live muziek gehoord over een SA set ( niet dat ik weet ) enkel in clubs / discotheken en de serieuzere professionele drive in shows.

SA was voor mij het ultieme disco sound in de vroegere jaren. Een soort van jeugdsentiment.

----------


## DJ Antoon

de systemen waarmee ze een goede reputatie opgebouwd hebben waren de 1 op 1 jbl kopieen, en dat was puur op de degelijke bouw. raar dat een sa man dan roept dat het destijds allemaal niet zo goed klopte. (toen was er nog geen cnc) trouwens veronica was vroeger met ev sentry IV en eliminator 1A op crown. tros volgens mij ook nog een tijdje, was allemaal afhankelijk van het faciliteerende bedrijf. PIEEE heeft nog een tijd shows gedaan met AXYS source. Ook blauwe kasten nederlands fabrikaat en die zijn in 30 jaar nog niet failliet geweest en bestaan nog steeds.

----------


## MusicXtra

Op deze manier is de kans wel groot dat een volgend faillisement een self fulfilling prophecy gaat worden.

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 rolandino
*en in aansluiting op *MusicXtra*:
Als SA echt zou inzetten op clubs hebben ze het wéér niet begrepen.
Juist in die sector is in de laatste jaren ook flink de klad gekomen.
De grotere ervan waren misschien SA klanten, maar juist in die hoek vallen er harde klappen.

En in de kleinere eetcafes/kroegen zal het je kompleet 'sauzijs' wezen wat er hangt.
Daar moet je ook gewoon kunnen oh-en: bijvoorbeeld over eng opgehangen speaker-kasten.

*2 MAC:* hoe klinkt het tikken van een digitale- of ribbon-klok?  :Big Grin:

----------


## salsa

Tik,tak,tik,tak,tik,tak...  Een analoog Twents klokkie tikt zoals het nooit getikt heeft! :Cool: 

Het is even stil nu rond Vintage-SA Rene, erg jammer dat zijn taal gebruik de plank mist, en ik wens hem het allebeste met SA.

Dave

----------


## Rolandino

We zullen zien, de tijd zal het weer leren ( al meerdere keren bewezen dat het niets wordt ) 

Vind wel dat ze lef hebben om het weer te proberen.

Ook staan ze zelf echt 200% achter hun produkt en ze willen dat heel europa / wereld dit ook gaat doen. 

Is niets mis mee natuurlijk ( dat zijn er meer ) Helaas zijn er maar weinig die echt doorbreken.

----------


## dexter

Tja ik denk dat ze moeten innoveren innoveren innoveren.
Meeste spul van hun is stafoud kwa ontwerp, wat niet zeggen wil dat het slecht is maar okee.
Ook hebben ze wel eens de plank misgeslagen door bijv de blueboxen per se en alleen als fullrange te leveren.
Terwijl als ze deze geweldige kasten hadden geleverd met een subje er nog meer mensen ze hadden aangeschaft.
Maar ja het moest en zou een fullrange kast worden zonder sub...
Ik wens SA het beste en mag nog graag gebruik maken van hun spullen (uit het jbl tijdperk) en de SA1600 en ES amps.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik heb ooit twee blueboxen gehad, geniale kasten qua geluid, alleen niet te verslepen....  C29's zelfde verhaal.

Twee discotheken waar ik nog net niet vergroeid was met de bar hadden het hangen (highstreet en cartouche) en die klonken perfect tot dat men aan de instellingen ging klooien en alles net niet meer klonk zoals het moest. schraal dat SA de laatste discotheek nog steeds als referentie vermeld; is al 5 jaar gesloten en de laatste jaren was het een jumpkeet die de set tot op het bot kapot draaiden. 
zelfde geld voor het nieuwsbericht dat prince zijn set nog gebruikt. volgens het web is de tent gesloten en staat het onkruid tussen de tegels....

Soms is sterven in schoonheid mooier dan doorgaan tot het einde.. Altec lansing VOTT kasten zou ik ook zo in de woonkamer zetten, maar wat ze de laatste jaren gemaakt hebben.....

----------


## Boi

> Ik heb ooit twee blueboxen gehad, geniale kasten qua geluid, alleen niet te verslepen.... C29's zelfde verhaal.
> 
> schraal dat SA discotheek cartouche nog steeds als referentie vermeld; is al 5 jaar gesloten en de laatste jaren was het een jumpkeet die de set tot op het bot kapot draaiden. 
> zelfde geld voor het nieuwsbericht dat prince zijn set nog gebruikt. volgens het web is de tent gesloten en staat het onkruid tussen de tegels....
> 
> Soms is sterven in schoonheid mooier dan doorgaan tot het einde.. Altec lansing VOTT kasten zou ik ook zo in de woonkamer zetten, maar wat ze de laatste jaren gemaakt hebben.....




Het is een mooie grafrede, 
nu maar hopen dat deze regels nog niet in het steen gebeiteld hoeven te worden.


Altec lansing VOTT kasten, heb ik net verkocht na ze vele jaren gebruikt te hebben in kleinere zalen, erg mooi maar zou er geen nieuwere versie voor terug willen hebben.

----------


## Rolandino

in deze 2 discotheken klonk het echt als een dijk ja. In Highstreet klonk het super totdat ze gingen verbouwen ( discotheek is gebouwd om het geluids-systeem heen. Na de verbouwing klonk het gelijk een heel stuk minder.

Cartouche heet al jaren geen Cartouche meer ( laatste naam was ritz ofzo ?? ) zijn nu al een tijdje dicht ja helaas zal deze tent nooit meer opengaan omdat de Horeca vergunning eraf is gehaald.

----------


## rinus bakker

Zoals al eerer opgemerkt...
In de dancing/discotheek-markt is de spoeling heel dun.
Misschien moeten ze met die blauwe bulle maar Oost-Europa gaan proberen te vulle.
Alleen ligt het daar al vol met gejat materiaal uit het Westen.
En dan zijn die SA spulletjes daar toch echt veel te duur.

En een SA museum in Hoorn is ook al geen echte optie.
Zelfs niet als je het zou vergelijken met de "real originals".

Dus *Mac* maar weer eens (vrij) citerend:
"Tik-tak-tik-tak-tik-tak-tik"

----------


## R. den Ridder

Niet overdrijven he jongens.. Highstreet is gebouwd als totaalplaatje begin jaren '90, dus alles is gelijktijdig ontworpen, niets speciaal om de pa heengebouwd, eerder om een molen die er al stond  :Smile:  
Cartouche heette de laatste jaren the Site, toen de eigenaar na de laatste inval met de dagopbrengst tussen de koeien lag toen hij werd aangehouden was het inderdaad wel afgelopen.

----------


## metalteacher

Ik gebruik al jaren de GB152 van SA. ik vind het een wereldtop!! Zeker voor metal, gaat echt snoeihard en klinkt goed. Als ze ooit weg gaan, zou ook ik graag willen overstappen naar NEXO ps15. Die GB152 zijn mij te zwaar aan het worden, niet grappig meer!!

----------


## rinus bakker

LOL 
'Metal' is per definitie 'heavy' en zwaar.
En dat moet toch bij die weergevers blijven passen.
Nu niet gaan verslappen hoor, nu er in dit topic om favorieten wordt gevraagd  :Smile:

----------


## dexter

Tja de GB serie van SA, leuke toppen met een combinatie van das hoog drivers en bij elkaar gezochte laag speakers, 
als ik het goed herinner JBL conussen en das baskets. Maar leuke klank ja, beetje alla JMP hier in het noorden wel bekend.
Nexo PS 15 voor metal? de PS15 zijn leuke kasten maar ik weet niet of je genoeg midlaag hebt uit die 15 inches.
Ze klinken nogal snel wat slap in het midlaag en bij nexo heb je een processor nodig voor de toppen en tja zonder nexo basjes heb je er nog weinig aan.

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> Hallo,
> 
> In de laatste 20 post staat echt alleen maar onzin betreffende Stage Accompany.
> Iedereen lult maar wat.
> 
> Hier wat reacties op de eerder geroepen onzin:
> 
> - de ribbon technologie is NIET verkocht aan Alcons.
> - in feite zijn de ribbon drivers van Alcons exact hetzelfde (op vormgeving en folies na) als die van SA, alleen klinken de SA's nog steeds beter.
> ...



Even wat verduidelijking tav Alcons Audio: er is geen technologie gekocht danwel gekregen van SA. De ProRibbonDrivers van Alcons Audio zijn een compleet eigen ontwikkeling. De grote man achter deze driver was destijds ook (mede) ontwikkelaar bij SA . Zoals er wel meer bij Alcons Audio werken die vroeger bij SA werkte. En inderdaad de oorspronkelijke ribbondriver (echte ribbon) is (mede) ontwikkeld door Philips. 

De Pro Ribbon drivers van Alcons Audio zijn totaal niet gelijk aan de oude SA-compact drivers: allereerst is het eigen gewicht veel lager(Alcons vs SA). Daarnaast heeft het een totaal andere magneet opstelling (SA drivers trekken schroevendraaiers aan ofwel magnetisch veld zit rondom ook aan de buitenkant, terwijl bij Alcons-RBN (Pro Ribbon Driver)het magnetisch veld binnen zit: dus geen schroevendraaiers aantrekt), daarnaast is de efficiency van de Alcons RBN driver hoger en tot slot het grootste verschil zit hem in in de horizontale afstraling: deze is gepatenteerd van 1kHz-20kHz (true) 90 graden en niet zoals de SA compact driver steeds smaller wordt (horizontaal 30 graden bij 16kHz).

Daarnaast vind ik het totaal niet stoer om te zeggen dat de SA compact driver beter klinkt dan een Alcons RBN driver. Hier zijn sowieso de meningen over verdeeld.
Wat inmiddels wel duidelijk is dat SA destijds de boot gemist heeft op het gebied van line-array en dat Alcons Audio hier bijzonder succesvol mee is: wereldwijd.

----------


## Boi

SA staat dit jaar op de Messe in Frankfurt hal 8.0 stand L82!

----------


## jumix

op youtube kwam ik nog filmpjes tegen van dancing the site in wuustwezel (voorheen borderline, cartouche & daarna the site die zn deuren heeft moeten sluiten in 2007) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYgsfh3xqFY
 de performers komen regelmatig in beeld,
toen weleens geweest, was echt een Top geluid,
en ook kwam ik nog een oud filmpje van tros actua tegen:
http://youtu.be/9JyConzgEUA

----------


## Ericsamandj

> op youtube kwam ik nog filmpjes tegen van dancing the site in wuustwezel (voorheen borderline, cartouche & daarna the site die zn deuren heeft moeten sluiten in 2007) 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYgsfh3xqFY
> de performers komen regelmatig in beeld,
> toen weleens geweest, was echt een Top geluid,
> en ook kwam ik nog een oud filmpje van tros actua tegen:
> http://youtu.be/9JyConzgEUA



Ik kwam er in de periode 2004 tot de welbekende razzia  bijna wekelijks en het geluid was daar echt niet zo goed als je beweert hoor. ze hadden daar simpelweg te weinig subs ofwel veel te weinig vermogen. Bij nader inzien denk ik eerder dat er onder de 50 hertz niets was.Werd gewoonweg te hoog subsonic filter gebruikt. was ook wel een moeilijke ruimte trouwens met al die hoeken en gaten. Klonk niet slecht, ook niet goed.

----------


## jumix

> Ik kwam er in de periode 2004 tot de welbekende razzia  bijna wekelijks en het geluid was daar echt niet zo goed als je beweert hoor. ze hadden daar simpelweg te weinig subs ofwel veel te weinig vermogen. was ook wel een moeilijke ruimte trouwens met al die hoeken en gaten. Klonk niet slecht, ook niet goed.



ze hadden extra subs, was wel meer gericht op de vloer (bij het bekende red bull logo) volgens mij waren dat w bins
daar zijn niet echt duidelijke fotos van. maar het was ook wel een lastige ruimte met veel hoeken. zelfs stond ik grotendeels op de vloer bij het redbull logo waar t geluid het beste was.

----------

